

Sococo Virtual Office – startup for energizing startups - JoeAltmaier
http://www.socialmediaexplorer.com/business-innovation-2/how-sococo-is-completely-transforming-the-virtual-office/

======
JoeAltmaier
Disclaimer: I work at Sococo.

Nichole Kelly has a lot of good ideas for improving Sococo. What's missing?
What does your startup need in a virtual office? We want to know.

